
Is the time ripe for a DHT-based Twitter clone? - vilhelm_s
https://twitter.com/kragen/status/697508298011123712
======
kseistrup
Sounds like Twister P2P, that has been around for more than two years now:

[http://twister.net.co/](http://twister.net.co/)

